# Can't import NEF files from my Nikon D7000. What am I doing wrong?



## tekneektom (Jun 4, 2011)

I recently purchased a D7000 and have been shooting RAW - NEF. I can open files in Nikon ViewNX, but can't import files into LR. I get a message that files are imcomplete or corrupt. I've tried reformatting my SD card, but that doesn't help.

What am I doing wrong


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2011)

tekneektom, welcome to our forum.  Your profile say you are running version 2 of LR.  The D7000 raw file format came out long after LR2 was released.  Adobe adds support to proprietary RAW formats  for new cameras by updating Adobe Camera RAW and Lightroom versions.  The first version to add support for your camera was LR v3.3.  You will need at least LR3.3 to import the D7000 NEF files directly. I


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi tekneektom, welcome to the forum!

The alternative to upgrading to LR3 is to use the free DNG converter, available for download from http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5024, which will allow you to import the resulting DNG files into LR2.

That said, I think I'd still upgrade to LR3 if possible, as there are some great new features as well as the new camera support.


----------



## tekneektom (Jun 4, 2011)

*Thanks!*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi tekneektom, welcome to the forum!
> 
> The alternative to upgrading to LR3 is to use the free DNG converter, available for download from http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5024, which will allow you to import the resulting DNG files into LR2.
> 
> That said, I think I'd still upgrade to LR3 if possible, as there are some great new features as well as the new camera support.


 
I downloaded the DNG Converter. I'll give it a swirl. Thank you.


----------



## G-Man (Aug 16, 2011)

*Similar problem but randomly does not import photos*

I have a similar problem but a few photos are successfully imported.  I thought it might have been a corrupted SDHC-Card but the problem is similar for the two cards I tried.  Both cards were new and formatted in the D7000.  I am using LR3.5 and OS-X 10.7 on a MacBook Pro.

I tried both a card reader and in case my reader was not up to date, I tried directly from the camera.  In addition, I tried copying to my HD and importing from there.  Interestingly sometimes when I reattempt an import one or two additional photos will import.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightroom 3.5 isn't out yet, Please check your version and let us know.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi G-Man, welcome to the forum!

Is it always the same photos that don't import?  Anything specific about them?


----------



## AnitaD (Aug 23, 2011)

The fact that new cameras and new versions of Lightroom leap-frog each other, it's a common but not unsolvable issue when Lightroom (or Camera Raw) can't open a raw file. Jeff Tranberry has an excellent blog about how to work the issue: Why doesn't my version of Photoshop or Lightroom support my camera?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2011)

Good to see you back here Anita!


----------



## yogaion (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello everybody, just new to the forum and also have the same problem. I can't import my NEF files to lightroom. I am using a nikon d300s and have lightroom version 2.3 on a Mac book pro 10.6. Is my Lightroom also not compatible with my camera? should I download a later version of lightroom? would be great if you could help


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi yogaion, welcome to the forum. 

Yes, support was added in 2.5, if I remember rightly. I'd update straight through to 2.7, which was the last free update. You can do that via check for updates


----------



## hassiman (Aug 24, 2011)

*RE: Lightroom 3.5rc*

Will 3.5 be a bugfix and raw update or will there be some enhancements?  Wonder when LR4 will be coming around...

Getting tired of yearly software updates... which they would streach a version for 2 years at least and an OS ( MAC especially) for at least 3 years.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Bennett,

3.5 RC is available now. You can try it out and see what changes are in it. I suspect that 4.0 is still pretty far in the future, but that's just a guess. Version 2 lasted for two years, and Version 3 is just over a year old.

Hal


----------



## yogaion (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Victoria, Thanks so much for the quick reply, liking the forum already I updated too 2.7 last night and am using the free trial version of 3.5 and liking it  That was def the solution, all though I was not able to upload all the pictures, it could not upload the last 50 NEF files? Which was weird as they belonged to a batch of 69 that I shot last evening and it did upload the first 19? anybody any ideas on that? thanks!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 24, 2011)

Does it give an error message yogaion?


----------

